# National Capital Orchid Show; Feb 15-17,, NEW LOCATION



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2020)

Open to the public on Presidents Day weekend

10:00 AM to 5:00 PM, Saturday, 15 February

10:00 AM to 5:00 PM, Sunday, 16 February

10:00 AM to 3:00 PM, Monday, 17 February

*New Location*:

Homestead Gardens

743 W Central Ave

Davidsonville, MD, 21035



Once again, the event that all Orchid Lovers in the DC Metro area have been anticipating ~ ~ The *National Capital Orchid Society* is holding its *Annual Show and Sale* on February 15 through 17 (Sat. thru Monday, President's Day weekend) at *Homestead Gardens, 743 Western Central Ave., Davidsonville, MD 21035.*

This is a bit further from the center of the Washington metro area than the show has been in the past. It is approximately a one hour drive from the intersection of I-270 and the DC Beltway.

This event is free to the public. We will have:


A display area with exhibits from other orchid societies in the mid-Atlantic region. There will be hundreds of blooming plants on display.
A vendors area with plants for sale. More information about the vendors is listed below.
Tours of the exhibit space.
Educational talks on how to grow many of the popular types of orchids in your home.
*List of show vendors*


*Arbec Orchids*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Arbec-Orchids/526550164191473
*J&L Orchids*: http://www.jlorchids.com/
*Mount Prospect Orchids*: http://www.mountprospectorchids.com/
*Orchid Enterprise*: www.orchidenterprise.com
*Silva Orchids*: https://www.silvaorchids.com/
*Sunisa’s Clay Flowers*: https://sunisaclayflowers.com/
*Woodstream Orchids*: www.woodstreamorchids.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone on ST coming?  (Of course it’s going to be cold this weekend)


----------



## silence882 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'll be there! Dunno exactly when. I leant 3 plants for the SOA display, too.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 15, 2020)

There's a kovachii in the NCOS display. My first time seeing one. Very exciting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 15, 2020)

More photos on Facebook

https://m.facebook.com/pg/NationalCapitalOrchidSociety/photos/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## xiphius (Feb 16, 2020)

That kovachii was gorgeous. I feel like there were a lot of slippers in the displays this year. There was also a Michael Koopowitz with 5 spikes and the longest petals I've ever seen on one. Tried to take a picture, but it came out kinda wonky.



Overall, a very good show with some wonderful plants. Walked away with a few new minis from J&L for my vivarium .


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 17, 2020)

xiphius said:


> That kovachii was gorgeous. I feel like there were a lot of slippers in the displays this year. There was also a Michael Koopowitz with 5 spikes and the longest petals I've ever seen on one. Tried to take a picture, but it came out kinda wonky.



I think the MK belongs to Jeff M of CHAOS and my recollection is that he brought it to the 2018 Paph Forum. Unfortunately it looks like the pictures I posted of the 2018 PF are gone.


----------



## xiphius (Feb 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I think the MK belongs to Jeff M of CHAOS and my recollection is that he brought it to the 2018 Paph Forum. Unfortunately it looks like the pictures I posted of the 2018 PF are gone.



Thanks! Good to know. It's a beauty of a plant. Very well grown.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Anyone on ST coming? (Of course it’s going to be cold this weekend)


I was there on Saturday. Sorry, I don't know your real name, or I would have said hello.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 17, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> I was there on Saturday. Sorry, I don't know your real name, or I would have said hello.


Ok, maybe next year’s Paph Forum or NCOS show. My real first name is Linus


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

silence882 said:


> There's a kovachii in the NCOS display. My first time seeing one. Very exciting.


Great photo!! This was my first time seeing one of these, as well. It stopped me in my tracks!! No doubt what I was looking at, you won't mistake this one for anything else!!


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I think the MK belongs to Jeff M of CHAOS and my recollection is that he brought it to the 2018 Paph Forum. Unfortunately it looks like the pictures I posted of the 2018 PF are gone.


Jeff grows the most amazingly huge specimen plants. Every show, he stands out with plants so well grown, like this. Kudos, Jeff.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ok, maybe next year’s Paph Forum or NCOS show. My real first name is Linus





Linus_Cello said:


> Ok, maybe next year’s Paph Forum or NCOS show. My real first name is Linus


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Linus. I'm Deborah Fox. If you make it to the VOS show in Richmond, say hello.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2020)

xiphius said:


> Thanks! Good to know. It's a beauty of a plant. Very well grown.



I was looking for another photo on NCOS' FB, and found this exact same MK from 2016 as the all around winner with 5 spikes (maybe more)

https://www.facebook.com/NationalCa...275941103985/1089275971103982/?type=3&theater


----------



## xiphius (Feb 19, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I was looking for another photo on NCOS' FB, and found this exact same MK from 2016 as the all around winner with 5 spikes (maybe more)



Nice! It is a beauty. Those are some LONG petals. I probably just stood there staring at it for like 5 mins... #lifegoals


----------



## xiphius (Feb 19, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Hi Linus. I'm Deborah Fox. If you make it to the VOS show in Richmond, say hello.



Nice to hear there are other ST members going to Richmond as well! My real name is Cody, if we happen to run into each other . I'll probably be there for a while Saturday morning.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 22, 2020)

xiphius said:


> Nice to hear there are other ST members going to Richmond as well! My real name is Cody, if we happen to run into each other . I'll probably be there for a while Saturday morning.


Was there all day yesterday and will be there Sunday afternoon, so unfortunately, won't bump into you. It's a beautiful show!! VOS always does a really nice job and great vendors are there.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 22, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ok, maybe next year’s Paph Forum or NCOS show. My real first name is Linus


Ah, that helps! If I see a nametag with Linus, I'll be sure to say hello.


----------



## xiphius (Feb 26, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Was there all day yesterday and will be there Sunday afternoon, so unfortunately, won't bump into you. It's a beautiful show!! VOS always does a really nice job and great vendors are there.



Nice. Hope you enjoyed the show. It was pretty good this year!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 4, 2020)

xiphius said:


> Nice. Hope you enjoyed the show. It was pretty good this year!


The VOS show, in my opinion, is always an exceptional show!


----------

